# [UML] Qui a essayé le programme Models! ?



## deftones (25 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je concoit et développe des applications et j'aime bien pouvoir mettre en dessin mes implémentations. Cela me permet de mieux réfléchir. J'ai ainsi pris l'habitude de faire des diagrammes UML. Le souci est qu'actuellement j'utilise des programmes du genre Poseidon, Argo, Visual Paradigme & co qui sont de véritables usines   Et ils sont relativement lourds.

J'ai vu qu'une société proposait sur le MacStore l'application Models! qui semble pas mal. Le problème est qu'elle coute 16 euros et qu'il n'y a pas de version trial 
Une personne la connait-elle ? Quelles sont ses qualités et défauts?

Merci par avance pour vos retours sur expérience


----------



## Larme (25 Mars 2011)

_Il y a deux commentaires en français sur le MAS qui déconseillent..._


----------



## Céroce (25 Mars 2011)

La version 1.0 fait l'unanimité contre elle de part le monde. Il faut dire que lancer une logiciel de modélisation UML sans diagrammes de classe, c'est quand même se tirer une balle dans le pied.

J'utilise AppStar qui permet de voir les commentaires dans tous les stores.

Pour la version 1.1:

4/5 &#8212;*UK
When the first version came out I was really disappointed.The long awaited update was worth it though. The app is finally usable for some real modelling and it's a one of a kind app in the app store.

5/5 - Portugal
Esta nova versão parece-me uma grande melhoria. Muito estável e a geração de código pelo que experimentei funciona perfeitamente.Espero por novos updates com boas surpresas como esta!

2/5 &#8212;*Canada
It is better, but not there yet.Toolbar labels are off, sequence diagrams are extremely confusing and UI needs a lot of polish.But it didn't crash right away, so there definitely is improvement!

4/5 &#8212; Russie
&#1054;&#1073;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083; &#1089;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1103;, &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086; &#1091;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; &#1085;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;. &#1055;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1076;&#1072; 4 &#1074;&#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; 5 &#1079;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1082;&#1086;&#1076; &#1075;&#1077;&#1085;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;, &#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077;&#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;. &#1055;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1083; &#1089;&#1075;&#1077;&#1085;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1081;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1089; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; PHP &#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1080;&#1083;&#1086;&#1089;&#1100; &#1074;&#1086;&#1090; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082; &#1074;&#1086;&#1090;:&lt;?phpclass User {	public type $name =null;	public function getName() {	begin	end	}}?&gt;&#1042; &#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077;&#1084; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; PHP . &#1053;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1076;&#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; - &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;.

Bon, maintenant, vous vous débrouillez pour traduire, mais en gros, il y a de grosses améliorations, et le générateur de code marche un peu.


----------



## ntx (25 Mars 2011)

BOUML, et c'est gratuit


----------



## tatouille (25 Mars 2011)

l'UML c'est une belle merde, les gens serieux utilisent un concept aussi vieux que le monde et qui est sans faille

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamiltonian_path

et n'ont jamais eu besoin de cette imperfection et stupidité creee par des claudia chiffon de la science... e.g des barbies poufiasses.

William Rowan Hamilton 1835, plus intelligent que les Rational triesos et barbies poufiasses qui l'ont suivies et autres suceurs de bite, les gens qui pratiquent l'UML  sont aussi viables que les fans de la parapsychologie, de la voyance ou autre fumisterie, au choix.


----------



## deftones (27 Mars 2011)

Mazette, tant de haine envers un langage doit avoir des origines personnelles très profonde (femme partie pour un gars fan d'uml, un collègue ayant eu une meilleure promotion - je penche vers cette cause-,...). 
Dans l'uml il y a beaucoup de masturbation intellectuelle mais des trucs qui servent également. Les diagrammes de classes, d'état (pour certains automate) et de séquence. Les autres jamais eu besoin. Je trouve également  que les notations disponibles sont trop nombreuses et ne servent pas toujours (souvent). 
Je me sers de l'uml pour les grandes lignes de la conception de l'archi logicielle. Jamais je l'utilise pour les détails: cela devient trop confus et surtout pour moi la vrai doc doit être avec le code. ​


----------

